# Ugly R8



## TTS09 (May 26, 2009)

I was sitting outside a bar in Wilmslow Cheshire today when a rather ugly looking R8 pulled up outside. I was unable to take any additional pictures sorry, but needless to say the front and rear look just as bad. The original DRL LEDs at the front had been replaced by blue ones, and the front and rear grilles were the same colour blue as the sides. Definitely not to my taste, by others may like it.
What was to my taste was the tall sexy blonde driving it, and doing so in great big f in heels.

[url







][/url]


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

Awww, FFS, it's been ruined, totally ruined! 

Why the feck would you do that to a car of that nature?! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh dear... :?

This is what happens when new money meets the previously unattainable... :lol:

Cheers

rich


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Quite like that actually


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Quite like that actually


 :lol: :lol:

But you'd prefer it in black and white, right?

It's the blade i can't cope with... :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Quite like that actually
> ...


One of the R8s I drove was White with the sideblade in Black, didn't want to get out [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Just shows money can't buy taste but nice to know Halfords cater for the R8 now :lol:

What does 'Sweaty Betty' sell.... used knickers ??!!?


----------



## TTS09 (May 26, 2009)

What does 'Sweaty Betty' sell.... used knickers ??!!?

Sweaty Betty sells the dearest sporting clothes. My girlfriend picked up a pair of running pants that were priced at £75. At those prices you would not need to exercise as you would not be able to afford to eat.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I can beat that...


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

why :?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

seen this before it belongs / belonged to a footballer - team colour iirc :?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

sold now apparently belonged to Man City player

http://www.gtspirit.com/2009/04/18/over ... s-audi-r8/


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

It was steven irelands car


----------



## Andywarr (May 14, 2009)

ive seen this car too in Stockton Heath near warrington.. it wasn't to my taste although it sounded amazing


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

No this is Ugly!!!!
http://www.autoblog.com/2009/04/14/mtm- ... -audi-r8r/


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

No your wrong that looks fantastic


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Quite like that actually
> ...


Agreed. The rest of the car looks ok to me.

I did see a hideous Mclaren SLR t'other day parked outside Marylebone train station. It was (I assume) the 722 version as it had in big NASCAR Style lettering 722 down the side.

I was going to stop and take a pic, but I was late for my train.

NOt sure if it was this car or one meant to look like it, but...


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

When I saw the 'Ugly R8' title I just knew it would be this car. I saw it on the M60 a couple of weeks ago - in the metal it looks truly disgusting. You don't get the full effect until you see it with the DRL's in a shade of blue to match the blades. It's absolutely hideous.

No surprise that it was done by some tasteless wanker of a footballer. A wonderful car absolutely ruined. Those arseholes are clearly paid far too much.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

beeyondGTR said:


> No this is Ugly!!!!
> http://www.autoblog.com/2009/04/14/mtm- ... -audi-r8r/


Far prefer that to blue


----------



## Hipflyguy (Jun 1, 2006)

beeyondGTR said:


> No this is Ugly!!!!
> http://www.autoblog.com/2009/04/14/mtm- ... -audi-r8r/


What-you talkin' 'bout willis...?!?!

Grren rocks, check out the detail on the exhausts..!

White and red/blue now that is figgin gross.


----------



## Andywarr (May 14, 2009)

That Green MTM R8 looks fookin awesome


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Ikon66 said:


> sold now apparently belonged to Man City player
> 
> http://www.gtspirit.com/2009/04/18/over ... s-audi-r8/


No-one seems bothered by the fact that the driver is wearing both a baseball cap and a hoodie. The wearing of either makes the driver of any car worth more than £800 look like he stole it. The wearing of both at the same time is unforgivable and proof, if proof were needed, that youth is wasted on the young. The driver looks like he should be selling dope outside a town centre pub.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

The green R8 is stunning


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just goes to show just because you have money dosen mean you have taste


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

British racing GREEN Rocks this is a puc..tard.. greenish...... hairball.....after a distastefull....fuc*!


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

TTS09 said:


> I was sitting outside a bar in Wilmslow Cheshire today when a rather ugly looking R8 pulled up outside. I was unable to take any additional pictures sorry, but needless to say the front and rear look just as bad. The original DRL LEDs at the front had been replaced by blue ones, and the front and rear grilles were the same colour blue as the sides. Definitely not to my taste, by others may like it.
> What was to my taste was the tall sexy blonde driving it, and doing so in great big f in heels.
> 
> [url
> ...


Isnt this a footballers, who wanted his car the cl=olour of his strip, I dont know anything about football so have no idea who?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

SimonQS said:


> TTS09 said:
> 
> 
> > I was sitting outside a bar in Wilmslow Cheshire today when a rather ugly looking R8 pulled up outside. I was unable to take any additional pictures sorry, but needless to say the front and rear look just as bad. The original DRL LEDs at the front had been replaced by blue ones, and the front and rear grilles were the same colour blue as the sides. Definitely not to my taste, by others may like it.
> ...


Sounds about right wankers


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

beeyondGTR said:


> No this is Ugly!!!!
> http://www.autoblog.com/2009/04/14/mtm- ... -audi-r8r/


Why?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

SimonQS said:


> Isnt this a footballers, who wanted his car the cl=olour of his strip, I dont know anything about football so have no idea who?


you clearly haven't read all of this thread :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

An American telling us a car is ugly, pot and kettle spring to mind :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

It just needs the police decals and the lights on top now.


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> An American telling us a car is ugly, pot and kettle spring to mind :lol: :lol:


pot and kettle do not understand: Maybe:"For a Covetous Man to inveigh against Prodigality... is for the Pot to call the Kettle black." but the car is bugger green....... lots of meanings in that one.......


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> An American telling us a car is ugly, pot and kettle spring to mind :lol: :lol:


Is this ugly? :roll:










Americans have given us many style icons, like this...










and this...










and this...










Cheers

rich


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > An American telling us a car is ugly, pot and kettle spring to mind :lol: :lol:
> ...


this is a bit before your time but the jeans that little girl is wearing: I took a suitcase load of old jeans and traveled across europe and UK just trading jeans. So, if you heard about those stories they are true. As for the car pictured that has style but I would not want in that green British Racing Green no problem. My last name is Whan Dad side Mom's side Forsythe I wonder where they are from????????????? has a bit of the Mayflower sound........ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Thinking more along these lines









Average US cars have to be the ugliest in the world


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

The americans also gave us this :roll: :wink:


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Thinking more along these lines
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why do you think their going under........ that is a nittro i believe. They advertised it based on its stereo and big ass speakers
i feel sorry for the dumb asses that bought that one but you could not it in that crap ass green...... :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Thinking more along these lines
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I take your point with that one... :lol:

Looks inspired by a Lego brick 

cheers

rich


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

SimonQS said:


> The americans also gave us this :roll: :wink:


Well two of them anyway... :lol:

Cheers

rich


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > An American telling us a car is ugly, pot and kettle spring to mind :lol: :lol:
> ...


Ah yes, good old *French *born designer Raymond Loewy.

And American Jeans?

Jeans - Denim = De Nimes

The word "jeans" comes from the French phrase bleu de Gênes, literally the blue of Genoa. Jeans fabric, or denim, originated independently in two places: the French town of Nîmes, which 'denim' owes its name to; and in India, where trousers made of denim material were worn by the sailors of Dhunga, which came to be known as dungarees.[2]

At around the same time, denim trousers were made in Chieri, a town near Turin (Italy), during the Renaissance, and were popularised in the 16th century. These trousers were sold through the harbour of Genoa, which was the capital of the independent Republic of Genoa which was a naval power.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Kell said:


> Ah yes, good old *French *born designer Raymond Loewy.
> 
> And American Jeans?
> 
> ...


I take your point Kell :wink: , but apart from the native indians, the US is mostly made up of immigrants anyway. It's hardly surprising their influence is everywhere...

Even their space efforts were fuelled by German know-how and developed by ex-V1 and V2 wartime rocket scientists, so I guess the influence from Europe and the Far East could apply to any number of US products we all take for granted.

I wonder where Beef Jerky originated? I know South Africa has its biltong but is that the home of dried beef?

cheers

Rich


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

The only true Americans are the American Indians and now they say they migrated from Russia/China........
Hence America is a infant compared to all others....... if people would just treat each other with dignity and respect.....
one could enjoy the fruits of their labor...... like a haldex mod.......

But really America has got to get it's head out of their ass to be able to open their eyes to see how their screwing things up.

and Audi needs to get rid of that green as does Lambo's green it is worse then Audis :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

L8R....... 8)


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Nem said:


> I can beat that...


Haha he must have nicked the car and didn't know any other way to try to disguise it :lol: :lol: You know what they say car thieves aren't that smart proof right there :lol:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> I wonder where Beef Jerky originated?





beeyondGTR said:


> The only true Americans are the American Indians


That's where... Native americans dried meat to make it last longer. Can't find a link, but I remember an episode of Ray Mears where he was in the US and was shown the traditional way to dry and smoke it.

I have to say, the US does have a tradition of making some pretty ugly cars. There are a few exceptions, but on the whole they're not great to look at. I think a lot of this has to do with the American publics focus on size, power and other statistics when choosing a car though (I'm always amused by American car adverts, as they always have to cram in a long list of statistics. A European advert is almost the opposite... virtually no information at all).

I'm sure American designers are more than capable of designing a beautiful car if that's what would sell though.


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Let's not forget that the Americans gave us Lincolns, Plymouths, Studdebakers...Chevvys, Pontiacs and Dodges.Beautiful machines borne of the early space age with the huge fins, white walled tyres and front bench seats. I would love to own one of those.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


>


american cars are the worst by far! I worked as a sales associate for Dodge that is the Nitro there is nothing more uncomfortable then those. No one bought one of those as a result and the styling didn't help sway them either.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Whereas we produced this, making us innocent on any design criticisms....










How dare those yanks. ;-)

Mind you, now we produce feck all.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Leg said:


> Whereas we produced this, making us innocent on any design criticisms....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a beaut England doesn't even really make car anymore do they? Land Rover and Jaguar are owned by a company in India. Lotus is the only car company from England anymore.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

My point about the Coke bottle was not that it wasn't an American company, but that it was designed by a French bloke.

Weh nyou talk about British designers, don't forget one of the most influencial of all - Johnathan Ive. I bet you've all got a product designed by him (most will have more than one).


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Kell said:


> Weh nyou talk about British designers, don't forget one of the most influencial of all - Johnathan Ive. I bet you've all got a product designed by him (most will have more than one).


Yeah but Jonathan Ive had to go to the US to work on brilliant designs. Something we witness time and time again...

The UK doesn't value design as much as it should. There is a belief here that anyone can do it (which is because it isn't understood by the majority), hence the 'design by committee' culture - precisely what led to that abortion called the Austin Princess and ultimately the death of the UK car industry and pretty much all large-scale manufacturing in the UK - we just didn't innovate - or rather the designers weren't allowed to :?

cheers

rich


----------



## SC-UK (Feb 18, 2009)

ecko2702 said:


> It's a beaut England doesn't even really make car anymore do they? Land Rover and Jaguar are owned by a company in India. Lotus is the only car company from England anymore.


Lotus is owned by Proton now.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> The UK doesn't value design as much as it should. There is a belief here that anyone can do it (which is because it isn't understood by the majority), hence the 'design by committee' culture - precisely what led to that abortion called the Austin Princess and ultimately the death of the UK car industry and pretty much all large-scale manufacturing in the UK - we just didn't innovate - or rather the designers weren't allowed to :?


I think people put too much emphasis on car company ownership (usually when they're trying to make a tenuous point about the UK not being any good at designing or engineering cars). The ownership of most of the traditional British car companies by foreign money doesn't change the fact that a lot of them are still designed and engineered here. I don't see a Jaguar as being a Tata with a nice badge, it's just funded by a foreign company. Even Lamborghini, who have obviously taken a lot of engineering help from Audi, still design classically Italian cars.

I think UK designers and engineers are amongst the best in the world and are certainly well regarded in the automotive industry (not to mention motorsport).


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

What about the TVR. Do we still make those?


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

TVR still: http://www.tvr.co.uk/images/bannerimages/tuscan_fr2.jpg
http://www.tvr.co.uk/images/bannerimage ... is_fr1.jpg
http://www.tvr.co.uk/images/bannerimages/tuscan_fr1.jpg

color on this last one is not my cup of tea.
Peter Smith Sports Cars 
Station Road 
Hatton 
Derby 
Derbyshire 
DE65 5EL 
Tel: 01283 813593 
Fax: 01283 815491 
e-mail this dealer
Dealer website

TVR Power (service dealer) 
339 Bedworth Road 
Longford 
Coventry 
CV6 6BN 
Tel: 024 7636 6177 
Fax: 024 7636 5428 
e-mail this dealer
Dealer website

TVR does not get a lot of Press.......


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Nilesong said:


> What about the TVR. Do we still make those?


No A Russian bought TVR and if I recall TVR went under and is no more.


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes, Lotus is malaysian-owned.
Caterham?
I agree with Spandex though, I don't find the issue of "ownership" such a big deal when it comes to cars. Lots of good design work still goes on here and in fact I think more cars are manufactured here nowadays than when we did "own" them, so even though we don't own Toyota, Nissan etc., it's nice to know that it keeps people employed (and that they've chosen here to build them). Equally I'm sure there are plenty of "British" firms who make everything overseas and so other than the shareholders/directors dividends & bonuses, they create little other wider benefits here.

Now foreign ownership of our water supply and such like, that's more likely to bother me...

(On the thread topic, I must admit I've never really got on with the R8's looks, even in unfootballered form. Too disjointed for me, hate the sidebars. Personally I think they'll date really quickly).


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

What was the car that dubbed itself "THE SHAPE OF THE FUTURE" in its ad's????????????????????????????????????????????

I am not going to give you in what years because they could be as recent as of now or not...... Good Luck


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

I agree with spandex. Toyota and Honda have plants here in the US/ It's still a Japanese car just made here. I don't care if Jaguar is made on the moon that will always be a British car.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Largest Uk car maker by volume is now LCT (London Cabs) as far as I know.


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

beeyondGTR said:


> What was the car that dubbed itself "THE SHAPE OF THE FUTURE" in its ad's????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> I am not going to give you in what years because they could be as recent as of now or not...... Good Luck


Nobody knows....No no One gives a rats ass......butt It put England back on the map.....  :?  :twisted: 8)

Ok "The Shape of Things to Come".......


----------

